# Switched to Rachel Ray's Nutrish.



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

The natural balance was getting way too expensive and really killing our budget and they were almost out of food so while at the local grocery store we picked up a bag of Rachel Ray Nutrish and the dogs LOVE it. Trigger hasn't even thrown up and it contains two mentions of corn (corn meal, corn gleuten meal) however has more protein then NB and seems to be of good quality.

I'm amazed as I have never seen Trigger or Ember so excited to eat dog kibble. Finally, something they will eat.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*My sister feeds it to her chi/boston mix and he loves it too. Is coat is shiny and teeth are white lol I think its a very good kibble.*


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Rachel Ray makes dog food?!?!? Huh


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Blue Chi said:


> Rachel Ray makes dog food?!?!? Huh


Haha! Yep! Its called "Nutrish". It has a pic of her and her Pitbull 'Izzy'.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I couldn't find any reviews on it on dogfoodanalysis. I'd just be hesitant to feed anything that isn't grain-free. Have you tried Taste of The Wild? It's cheaper than NB but it's a 6-star grain free diet; great stuff and affordable.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I wish celebrities who know nothing about pet nutrition would not make a licensing deal for pet food!

Here you go, Kat:
Rachael Ray Nutrish Dog Food | Review and Rating

Savannah-I'd definitely try Taste of the Wild. 5 star. Available at Tractor Supply.
Taste of the Wild Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ooh thanks! Always forget about the Advisor site.

So I digress; it's just a 2.5 star. My best advice is to feed the highest quality you can afford for the price.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Kat and Karen are correct about Taste of the Wild, but if as you say $$ is an issue and you do have a Tractor Supply close by they also sell a food called 4Health that is a 4star food that is supposedly cheaper than Taste of the Wild--probably not as good a food, but just as good if not better than Natural Balance and definitely better than Rachel Ray. Most of Rachel Ray's protein is plant based from corn. Even though it says beef is the first ingredient, there is not enough for the protein count. Also, you run a risk in your dog eventually developing the allergies that many dogs develop on foods with corn in them. I have been studying foods lately until I am nuts, so I know how frustrating this food thing can be--hope this helps.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

No tractor supply cos near us. 

And I actually don't agree with their rating as the ingredients are not THAT bad. I thought my beagle was allergic to corn, but it turns out he was not agreeing with something in NB. The RR is actually not that bad- soybean meal and corn meal and corn gleuten meal and menadione are the only four ingredients that can be controversal- the only two I really have a problem with is the gleuten meal and menadione- I would actually give it a 3.5-4 stars in my opinion. I don't always go by dog food sites. Again it's not actually that bad.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Precise Holistic is a great deal. The puppy mixes are 5 star rated and very affordable!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

It's not about agreeing with the rating of that review site. They are non-bias...what they write is what it is. LOL If it has corn--it's not a good food period IMO. Corn is a filler & a cheap ingredient. There is ZERO nutritional value in corn so the only reason why they use it is because it's cheap. 

Taste of the Wild is a good food for the price. 4Health that was mentioned is also a good way to go. Maybe even a grain free Wellness?? I'd stay away from Rachel Rays dog food line--our pet food store won't even sell it because it doesn't meet their standard & they carry a LOT of food.

Try to look past the sticker price of some foods. Most of the time you feed less of a better grain free food which actually ends up cheaper than a grocery store brand food. It's worth figuring out in the long run.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I saw Rachel Ray had a dog food the other day while we were at Wal Mart looking at dog clothes.
My first response was celebrities will put their name on anything.
I know you said you did not have a Tractor Supply Store in your town but a lot of the different feed stores carry TOTW and a few better quality foods than grocery stores carry but at a decent price. 
I totally understand that food can be expensive and with the economics being the way they are it can be very hard sometimes. I think of it as if I feed a better quality food then I am helping prevent some of the problems that lower quality food can cause and saving a vet bill that may be required because of the food.
My rule of thumb is if a dog food is in a grocery store it is not something that I would feed. I have heard horror stories from a friend that used to work for one of the main brands that are in grocery stores.
When we first got Jaxx I sent my boyfriend out to get dog food. He came back with something from the grocery store and was sent right back out to a pet store. The grocery store dog food was donated to the humane society.


----------

